# Illegal act?



## hoegarden (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it illegal to dry your laudry in the open in US?

I like to dry my laudry in the hot sun as it make me feel that my clothes smell nice and the hot dry clothes feel cleaner why dry in the sun.

Heard that in the States, people tends to dry their clothes indoor. Saying that drying laudry in the open is illegal. True?


----------



## cheri_j (Apr 22, 2013)

It is not true.  We can dry out laundry outdoors.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 22, 2013)

It isn't illegal, but in some neighborhoods, they have specific rules that the homeowners need to follow.  The rules can be pretty specific, things like what types of plants are allowed in the front yard and drying clothes outside are pretty common in those situations.  

I don't belong to HOA (Home Owners Association) and I can do what ever I want within our local laws.  There would be outrage in our community if we weren't allowed to dry clothes outside.


----------



## green soap (Apr 22, 2013)

It is not illegal, we do it.  It might be frowned upon in some localities, and maybe there are city ordinances against it?  this would depend on where you live in the USA.


----------



## kpduty51 (Apr 22, 2013)

*clotheslines are great*

I use my clothesline year round (in Wisconsin). I have one outside and one in my front porch.  I love it.  I have some good memories of hanging cloth diapers to dry on the clothesline!  Some suburbs/developments have rules that forbid clotheslines, chicken coops, sheds and what not.  I would not survive in that situation.  I live in an urban area where people have clotheslines (but do not all use them). Chickens are permitted also.  
I also feel that many people here do not use clotheslines out of convenience.  It takes longer, but it is better for the environment and for the clothes.  Unless you have allergies to pollens, then it is not a good idea to hang clothes outside.  
I like clothespins, too.  And clothespin bags! 
kpduty


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 22, 2013)

I live in a community where the HOA dictates that if we have a clothesline it has to be a retractable and not left up for more than 12 hours at a time. This if fine because out on the line my clothes dry in a matter of an hour, sometimes less, so it's never been a big deal.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 22, 2013)

Most townhouse complexes do not allow clothes to be air dried outside.  I understand that rule because there is no backyard in a townhouse complex and mass laundry is an eye sore.  However, if you own your own home, you can do whatever you wish.


----------



## christinak (Apr 22, 2013)

It's not illegal.  If I lived in a community that told me what I could and couldn't do in my yard there'd be some serious trouble.  Then again, I'd never live in a place like that


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 22, 2013)

Mandarin said:


> However, if you own your own home, you can do whatever you wish.



Oh if only this were true!!! LOL Unfortunately it is not, depending on the area, community, and several other factors!


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 24, 2013)

> Oh if only this were true!!! LOL Unfortunately it is not, depending on the area, community, and several other factors!


It is true in my city and surrounding cities. I am very sorry that it is not for you.


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2013)

When I read the title of the post, I though "Oh, my goodness, not another Federal regulation." I really had a good laugh when I read the whole post. So many people have wrong ideas about the U.S. I hang out my wash without any interference from "Big Brother." I live in a rural area where we don't have urban rules and regulations.
I consider our  society still one of the most free societies in the World.  Some people from other countries believe that walking on the streets of the U.S. at night is an invitation to disaster.  This might be true of some areas; but take a look at your own high crime rate areas.  It would be the same.  The United States, in my opinion, is still one of the countries that offer opportunities and freedom for the common man.
It may be illegal to hang out the washing in urban areas of many countries; not because of the laws of that country, but because of the local regulations.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2013)

Mandarin said:


> It is true in my city and surrounding cities. I am very sorry that it is not for you.



Eh, I really like my HOA - they aren't too rigid, but they do have rules and regs, which makes it a really nice community to live in.


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

If your HOA has a clothesline ban, it may actually be illegal for them to have that ban.  Many states have a "right to dry" law:
http://daily.sightline.org/2012/02/21/clothesline-bans-void-in-19-states/

So check to see if your state is on the list.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2013)

Genny said:


> If your HOA has a clothesline ban, it may actually be illegal for them to have that ban.  Many states have a "right to dry" law:
> http://daily.sightline.org/2012/02/21/clothesline-bans-void-in-19-states/
> 
> So check to see if your state is on the list.



Mine's not a ban on clothes' lines themselves, but if we have one it can't be a permanent line. It has to be retractable. So that's what we have.  
But that is useful information! Thank you!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 24, 2013)

Despite HOA regulations in some areas you cando whatever you want inside your house and in your backyard. HOA can make community standards but backuards are private areas. We hang a clothesline from the house to the back fence. If anyone says anything about it it does amount to tresspassing and spying.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Despite HOA regulations in some areas you cando whatever you want inside your house and in your backyard. HOA can make community standards but backuards are private areas. We hang a clothesline from the house to the back fence. If anyone says anything about it it does amount to tresspassing and spying.



Not if it is visible from the street you can't. Not here. Not in this HOA - It really depends on the HOA, the community and the bylaws of that communities HOA. 
You can't just tell people that they can "do whatever they want" because it simply is not true.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 24, 2013)

HOA rules and enforcement vary widely, even within the same county. My HOA, well, technically you're not supposed to run a business from your home, but its up to the HOA to enforce that. Two houses down from us, five years ago, the couple living there ran a driving school out of their home. Across the street from us, the guy ran a snack machine business. Obviously our HOA (if it even exists anymore) does not enforce anything.

On the other side of the county, you have to follow the strictest rules. If you want to repaint your front OR back door, you have to submit the color to the HOA for approval. Your grass can only grow x amount high before they send you a reminder and you have to have a certain minimum of landscaping done. This is enforced quite regularly.


----------



## melstan775 (May 2, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> Not if it is visible from the street you can't. Not here. Not in this HOA - It really depends on the HOA, the community and the bylaws of that communities HOA.
> You can't just tell people that they can "do whatever they want" because it simply is not true.



_Yes, you can. _ 

It's the attitude that people don't have jurisdiction even in their own homes attitude that has led to erosion of rights and general common sense of proper conduct. In your own home, on property you pay for and pay taxes on you can do whatever you want without interference Unless it's illegal of course. No private organization has the right to tell an individual what they may or may not do on their own property. Only governing agencies can do that, and HOAs ARE NOT governing agencies. 

I don't know where you live, but out here in NV there has been some discussion about how HOAs run, the way rules are disclosed and whether or not the rules are even legal and what can be done about it if they aren't. This is a topic not suitable for a soapmaking forum and a generalized question.  I respect your opinion but I also respectfully disagree with supporting HOAs.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 2, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> _Yes, you can. _



Not if you sign the HOA bylaw agreement stating that you will abide by the rules and regulations put into them, you CAN'T. 
Not if you don't want to get fined at best, or have a lien put on your house at worst. 
I know for a fact this is true because it has happened to several of our neighbors thinking exactly the way you are stating. They thought they could do "whatever they wanted" and ended up paying the price for it. 

As I said before and will say it again, *it depends* on the HOA, the R&R's, the community and how strict they are with their bylaws.
There are too many factors to just make a blanket statement that "you can do whatever you want"... 
It just very simply is absolutely not true...

Also, you don't have to agree with HOA's, but if you live in a community that has them, you do have to abide by their rules that you agreed to, by signing the agreement.
If a person is that dead set against them, they should not live in a community that has them.


----------



## new12soap (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Genny, I remember when that passed.  But, as jcandleattic said, they can still put restrictions on the type and use (ours will only allow a retractable as well, and it cannot be left up overnight).

As for being able to do what you want on your own property, when you move in to a deed restricted community you have contractually obligated yourself to abide by those rules, and that is completely binding. If you do not like a non-government agency telling you what you can and can't do on your own property, then don't live in one, but that doesn't change the fact that the rules still apply to those that do live there. Actually they aren't even telling you what you can and can't do, you already agreed to what you would and would not do!

So far as a debate about HOA's and deed restricted communities, this is the general chat forum and I am sure people are free to discuss whatever they wish and to agree or disagree as long as they can remain civil.  That is really up to the moderators to decide. But when the question was about the legality of something that is subject to your location, bringing up the restrictions of certain communities was completely valid IMO.


----------



## CaliChan (May 2, 2013)

its not illegal were i live but its not allowed at my apartment complex.
its such a silly rule, "go green!...*rules and restrictions may apply*"


----------



## melstan775 (May 2, 2013)

The issues you raise jcandle are exactly why the question of whether HOAs should even be legal. In many cases you don't even get to see the HOA bylaws until AFTER you buy your house. So you agree to the rules by default which is a form of coercion. Again, I respect your opinion but I am completely against HOAs and anyone who tries to step into my house or my life uninvited deserves whatever happens to them. The long and short for us here is when the HOA tries to enforce anything or make new rules the neighbors have the common sense and gumption to tell them where to stick it.


----------

